# Jetter education please



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I've never used or seen a jetter in action. I have a few questions. I notice people talking about trailering one around which I would imagine more for commercial usage... I know they make smaller machines on a buggy. I was curious if you can take these into a customers home and use them on a kitchen sink drain line? How messy are they going to be verses a cable machine? Would you use a jetter down a main drain full of roots over a cable machine?? 

Sorry for my ignorance on this, But if I don't ask I will never learn..
Thanks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

3KP said:


> I've never used or seen a jetter in action. I have a few questions. I notice people talking about trailering one around which I would imagine more for commercial usage... I know they make smaller machines on a buggy. I was curious if you can take these into a customers home and use them on a kitchen sink drain line? How messy are they going to be verses a cable machine? Would you use a jetter down a main drain full of roots over a cable machine??
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance on this, But if I don't ask I will never learn..
> Thanks


Messy, if ya don't know what ya doing... water gotta go someplace when jetting.. hopefully a unclogged floor drain nearby.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

A k50 works just as well as a jetter on 2" and under pipe. I have a small jetter and rarely use it. A jetter is much more effective on root stoppage and really shines over long distance issues. If you're into 3-6 pipe then a 13hp jetter would do you fine. You can make one for about 1300-1500.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

3KP said:


> I've never used or seen a jetter in action. I have a few questions. I notice people talking about trailering one around which I would imagine more for commercial usage... I know they make smaller machines on a buggy. I was curious if you can take these into a customers home and use them on a kitchen sink drain line? How messy are they going to be verses a cable machine? Would you use a jetter down a main drain full of roots over a cable machine??
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance on this, But if I don't ask I will never learn..
> Thanks


I trailored one around for years workin for the "Rooter" companies. Yes, they are great for a 3 or 4 in mainline. You can clean a 4" sewer with a K-50 or whichever your favorite version of drum machine is. But if you camera your line after with the customer watching ( i did, always ) youre going to impress them with a shiny pipe after jetting it. Roots, grease, mud, rocks, concrete ive removed all of those with a jetter. Cable machines will never go away, they will always have a place in drain cleaning, but if its possible to do a line with a jetter, I would prefer it over a cable any day.
Also, because they wash the pipe walls so well, you can really see back pitches, cracks and disjoints that would be tougher to show a customer on the monitor if all you did was yank some roots out of the pipe with a cable.

As far as kitchen drains, you dont want to stick a smaller jetter into a clogged line unless it has a cleanout on the outside of a building. But ive cabled a kitchen line open with a cable and then jetted it, more than a few times. Great for slab homes that dont have the best laid 2" underground and for scrubbing out the old cast iron. (though i would rather replace it than jet it)


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Have used a "Trailer" Jetter as well quite a few times.

Works great for Roots, ideally used AFTER a line is open though.

For the best job though you need to have a Camera in the line as well so you can line the jetter head up with roots and blast em. Just don't blast your camera head.

I would say it extends the time that the line will need to be re-done significantly. I used to recommend jetting to any customer of mine who had significant roots....but I work for a different company now that would rather go back every 6 months and cable them.

As far as jetting kitchen lines - it's a pain in the ass if you are going through a waste arm. Portable jetters don't take bends very well, you have to loop and turn them. With a C/O though they work good.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The best root cutting heads (warthog and chain flails) work by rotating and don't reach their full Rpms when they are underwater. When using these, and most jet heads, it's best to have the line open first or jet from downstream of the blockage if possible. My ideal residential sewer to jet runs directly to a manhole in the street and we would jet it from there back towards the house


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> The best root cutting heads (warthog and chain flails) work by rotating and don't reach their full Rpms when they are underwater. When using these, and most jet heads, it's best to have the line open first or jet from downstream of the blockage if possible. My ideal residential sewer to jet runs directly to a manhole in the street and we would jet it from there back towards the house


I Agree!

That said you have to work with what you are given...

I routinely jet clogged lines from inside without making a mess...
You can push the hose out to the clog or, run it out at a reduced pressure then hit it hard and quick to get through then clog the work it back...
You can also set up containment and a pump at the cleanout...


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

You can also set up containment and a pump at the cleanout...[/QUOTE]

Do you have a picture of these set up?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> You can also set up containment and a pump at the cleanout...


Do you have a picture of these set up?[/QUOTE]shopvac


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have to disagree that a cable is just as good or better than jetting for 2" lines. I have run a camera down many lines that have been cabled with 3/8" and 1/2" cables and they leave a lot of build-up thus allowing a clog to re-occur quickly, especially when a line has some bellies and the customer can't afford to fix them.

A cable, no matter what type of blade you use, will only punch a hole into soap build up and leave most of it in the line. At best it may break up the soap but not fully remove it. In fact, I go on a lot of home warranty calls where the line has been cabled numerous times in 2 years with no real improvement. With a good jetting I can restore it back to its original condition, assuming its PVC or ABS. With CI I can clean it well but nothing can restore to original condition except for maybe a chain flail jetter nozzle. For heavy sludge build-up that occurs after 40 years in 2" CI a cable simply won't do anything. 

Granted, guys could be doing a quick job or not using the right machine, etc but in my opinion, for residential kitchen and washer drains, jetting is the best option to properly clean the line. 

Here in Houston most kitchen drains have outside accessible 2" C/Os so the mess is all outside. I use a gas powered spartan cart jetter that pumps 4gpms at 3500psi. If possible I run the jetter hose up the line from the main 3" or 4" C/O along with the camera and guide it towards the kitchen line. That way I pull all the build-up out towards the main.

This is the best method because you can pull all the soap and sludge down the line and if the line has bellies, which is common, than you will more effectively clean it. I have made recordings of before and after jetting to demonstrate this. 

Without a camera, you are only guessing as to how well you cleaned the line. 

For inside cleanouts on island sinks or otherwise, I will still try to get it via the main outside C/O but if that proves impossible and you have to jet it from the inside I have a Spartan electric jetter that pumps 3gpms at 1400psi. I use drop cloths and I use adaptors with short pieces of pipe to extend the trap arm to over a wash basin to catch the water until I can get the line open. A shop vac is also good to have. I usually try to get it flowing with a cable first but occasionally the line is too packed with grease. 

I rarely have to use the electric jetter because I have gotten very good at guiding the camera and hose up the line from the main C/O outside. I have also run my camera down the line from the kitchen C/O and when it got to the 4" C/O, I reached in and grabbed the camera and tied on my jetter hose from the more powerful gas jetter. Then I pulled the hose back towards the beginning of the kitchen drain with the camera. Doing it this way I could really clean the line properly from the downstream side. Its time consuming and does require the right equipment and accessible C/Os but it works very well and will restore the line fully if done right. 

I will try to post some videos I have made of before and after jetting to show what I mean.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I have to disagree that a cable is just as good or better than jetting for 2" lines. I have run a camera down many lines that have been cabled with *3/8" and 1/2" *cables and they leave a lot of build-up thus allowing a clog to re-occur quickly, especially when a line has some bellies and the customer can't afford to fix them.


That's the keyword....you're following behind drum cable. Go behind a sectional cable and the pipe is good. With the way I cable 2" pipe by running water, even the cable comes back clean. I agree 100% with you on the camera. The jetter is better.....I think of it as a sectional takes off 90% of the sludge buildup and jetting takes off 97%. Either one is a slam dunk job.

Also depending on the hose, you'd be suprised at the pressure drop coming out the nozzle. 1/8" hose (is this what you're running?) doesn't leave much at the nozzle.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Fair enough. I haven't seen then results of a sectional so I can't speak for them. I have heard lots of good things about them on this site and would like to one day try one. 

As far as hose size, I am using a 3/8" hose with a 4 reverse jets when I am jetting from downstream back upstream. I try to always use my 3/8" hose. If I can't get the 3/8" hose down the line than I use the 1/4" one for 2" lines. My gauge is reading 3200 to 3500 psi but that is at the pump and I didn't think about how it would drop by the time it reached the nozzle. How much do you think I lose in a 150' 3/8" hose?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow man, you use 3/8 on a 2" line.....you're better then me. Our kitchen runs end in a 2" santee after picking up the shower/tub here and I can't get the 1/4" hose to drop down that santee. I use 3/16 hose for the small stuff. Your pressure drop in 3/8 is almost nil. Run the jetter without a nozzle and look at the pressure gauge....that's your pressure drop. We have the same size jetters but I'm about to kick my electric gorlitz off the van. 

What's the farthest your 3/8 hose went out? What kind of nozzle you running with that? I have 200' of 1/4" and my farthest run so far was 170' and my root ranger pulled it all the way with no issue. I'm thinking of switching to a 3/8 hose just to get more pressure at the nozzle but am worried on how it'll pull.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I have gone the full 150' of hose with the 3/8" hose using the SS bullet nozzle w/ 4 reverse jets. That's what came with the jetter along with 75' of 1/4". The tip I use primarily is the stainless steel bullet shaped with 4 reverse jets. I have one for both 1/4" and 3/8". Here's the rest:

3/8" & 1/4" bullet shaped SS nozzle w/ 4 reverse and one forward. 

3- 3/8" hexagonal brass w/ 3 reverse. One for 2", 3", & 4". The difference is the angle at which the stream is aimed. I think the brass ones have a higher GPM rate but I'm only speculating. 

1 - 3/8" w/ 3 reverse and one forward. 

My company has 2 trailers jetters by US Jetter with the root rat, degreaser, and flusher nozzles. That's the one we use for commercial and some residential but typically only for area drains on residential. For the cart jetter I only have standard nozzles and hoses. 2 coworkers run the two trailer jetters. 

I know some guys here aren't fans of Spartan jetters but I will tell you that I have been impressed with the gas powered cart jetter's capabilities. The elect jetter on the other hand is what it is. It will effectively clean medium build-up on 2" lines but don't expect miracles. 

Here in Houston 80% of homes are on a slab so most of the connections for the kitchen to the main are done with WYES on the horizontal. I have run into plenty of santees on their side instead of WYES and for those I have to use the 1/4" and have the camera in there to guide it. That doesn't always work, though. Its tough getting a ridgid camera and a 1/4" hose into a 2" line. Typically if I suspect a santee on its side I hold my mouth right to get it to go the right way. Still it can be a PITA. That's where the pulse option and experience come in handy, not to mention tenacity which I have to a fault sometimes.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

My main focus when I start my company will be jetting. I want to have at my disposal everything from a small elect jetter all the way to a vactor truck with a jetter option and all sizes of jetters in between. I want an arsenal of jetting equipment and cameras. I just hope I can generate the business to justify getting that equipment someday. I have my own elect one now and have saved for the gas one. The next step will be similar to the BIZ's new trailer mounted jetter from Jetters NW, but I have to justify it first.

I have gotten so into jetting that I really don't want to do basic plumbing repairs anymore. I used to love it but now I only want to jet and sell new sewer lines.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Are you in Clear Lake area??


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Are you in Clear Lake area??


No. Houston. I am moving to Brenham next spring to start my company there. Lots of people are moving to Brenham. And I can't live in a big city anymore. I don't care how much money there is to make here.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

This site has been a wealth of knowledge for me as far as jetting goes.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Are you in Clear Lake area??


Why do you ask, RJ?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> No. Houston. I am moving to Brenham next spring to start my company there. Lots of people are moving to Brenham. And I can't live in a big city anymore. I don't care how much money there is to make here.


Ahh, my brother lives there in CL.. Brenham.. the "Birthplace of Texas"


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Ahh, my brother lives there in CL.. Brenham.. the "Birthplace of Texas"


Haha. Yup. My wife's family goes back to the early 1900s and are in good standing with the community. Her dad and brother are lawyers and work in town. Hopefully, all this will help me start a business.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Haha. Yup. My wife's family goes back to the early 1900s and are in good standing with the community. Her dad and brother are lawyers and work in town. Hopefully, all this will help me start a business.


Thought maybe ya moving out of Houston as Aeros hockey team left due to Rockets wanted more court time at Toyota center.. yea.. Houston pretty much of largest parking lot in the state during rush hours.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Thought maybe ya moving out of Houston as Aeros hockey team left due to Rockets wanted more court time at Toyota center.. yea.. Houston pretty much of largest parking lot in the state during rush hours.


Well, being i grew up here with no knowledge of hockey I never became a fan. You won't see me disagreeing with you about the traffic.

Brenham and surrounding areas are some of the most beautiful parts of Texas in my opinion.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Are you in Clear Lake area??


holy crap....at least the FNG's can stay on topic.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> 3- 3/8" hexagonal brass w/ 3 reverse. One for 2", 3", & 4". The difference is the angle at which the stream is aimed. I think the brass ones have a *higher GPM rate* but I'm only speculating.


Pumps create flow (gpm) while the restriction creates pressure. So your jetter cannot make any more then 4gpm(at 3400 rpm). So as long as you're getting 3500 psi or less at the pump, you're getting all 4 gpm out but no more.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Pumps create flow (gpm) while the restriction creates pressure. So your jetter cannot make any more then 4gpm(at 3400 rpm). So as long as you're getting 3500 psi or less at the pump, you're getting all 4 gpm out but no more.


I see what you're saying. Makes sense. 'Preciate the explanation.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Wow man, you use 3/8 on a 2" line.....you're better then me. Our kitchen runs end in a 2" santee after picking up the shower/tub here and I can't get the 1/4" hose to drop down that santee. I use 3/16 hose for the small stuff. Your pressure drop in 3/8 is almost nil. Run the jetter without a nozzle and look at the pressure gauge....that's your pressure drop. We have the same size jetters but I'm about to kick my electric gorlitz off the van.
> 
> What's the farthest your 3/8 hose went out? What kind of nozzle you running with that? I have 200' of 1/4" and my farthest run so far was 170' and my root ranger pulled it all the way with no issue. I'm thinking of switching to a 3/8 hose just to get more pressure at the nozzle but am worried on how it'll pull.


I just looked up the specs. Its 200' of 9/16" and 75' of 3/16". I was close.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is why I don't like spartan.....they make stuff proprietary to them....nobody has a 9/16" jetter hose. The norm is 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2. 3/16 is a little more difficult to find but can be ordered. The do the same on the jetter specs, they just post whatever. Try a root ranger and you'll be able to do root with that 13hp jetter without a problem. You'll need a 4.5 turbo nozzle as well. The best place for root ranger can be bought through AJ Coleman. Ask for Kirk and tell him Ben from Cali sent you. I get my 4.5 turbo nozzle from envirospec. http://www.envirospec.com/buildcart.cfm?PN=1563

This shows how good the root ranger works....it's the sole reason why I've never needed a bigger jetter.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> This is why I don't like spartan.....they make stuff proprietary to them....nobody has a 9/16" jetter hose. The norm is 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2. 3/16 is a little more difficult to find but can be ordered. The do the same on the jetter specs, they just post whatever. Try a root ranger and you'll be able to do root with that 13hp jetter without a problem. You'll need a 4.5 turbo nozzle as well. The best place for root ranger can be bought through AJ Coleman. Ask for Kirk and tell him Ben from Cali sent you. I get my 4.5 turbo nozzle from envirospec. http://www.envirospec.com/buildcart.cfm?PN=1563
> 
> This shows how good the root ranger works....it's the sole reason why I've never needed a bigger jetter.
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEW5ZB-kzHs


Thank you very much for the info and suggestions. When I get the jetter I will definitely get the root rat from AJ Coleman. A lot of guys here seem to like that place.

I have done a lot of research on both the root rat and root ranger. The only draw back with the root ranger seemed like was having to spin it manually but the effectiveness looked unmatched for roots. Is that true? I think having it plus the root rat is best. Along with a warthog. So when I get nozzles I guess I have to specify 9/16 and 3/16" nozzles?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The root rat does all the work for you. Just pull it back and forth much like you would a cable auger. Never been a fan of the ranger.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Thank you very much for the info and suggestions. When I get the jetter I will definitely get the root rat from AJ Coleman. A lot of guys here seem to like that place.
> 
> I have done a lot of research on both the root rat and root ranger. The only draw back with the root ranger seemed like was having to spin it manually but the effectiveness looked unmatched for roots. Is that true? I think having it plus the root rat is best. Along with a warthog. So when I get nozzles I guess I have to specify 9/16 and 3/16" nozzles?


I don't have the root rat so I can't speak on that...called chempure up and they said I need 8gpm to make it work. Warthog needs 5gpm minimum but truthfully I've never missed either because of the ranger. You do have to spin the cable but that's so easy....it's almost like saying you don't want to use a screwdriver because you need to turn your wrist. You need these big jetters for bigger pipes then 6" or for flow...as to flush grease.....not for cutting power. Plus a root rat and warthog combined cost as much as my entire jetter setup. Just more to pay off before I start seeing a profit. If my jetter went south today, I'd go buy a new one cash for less then a 1000......what happens if one of these big trailer jetters go south? Ever hear of US Jetters response time, lol.

To answer that question about nozzle sizes, you go off a nozzle chart.....more or less. The nozzles get drilled for the amount of water flow....and hose size of course.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My Jetter is from 1984. Runs on a 4 cylinder ford engine with a 600 gallon water tank and a Myers 35/2000 pump. It goes south now and then that's what repairs are for. I would never buy a new Jetter just for that reason. The same guy who fixes my truck can fix my Jetter

I'm curious where you guys are getting Jetters for 1000 bucks? Please say you bought it used and didn't create one from a pressure washer....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've posted pics of mine but that's essentially what it is. Just a bigger pressure washer. What's funny is pressure washer companies make stuff comparable in size to JNW(not to 4018) such as 12 gpm 4000 psi for roughly 10 grand less then jetter companies.

I'm there to clean residential sewer laterals....not storm drains. I don't need 35gpm.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Residential cart jetters are pressure washers with a couple bells and whistles. When you get up to 18-50 GPM those are commercial jetters. I don't have a dump gun anymore so I use my electric jetter (pressure washer) the most to clean the trailer jetter.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

What do you have to do other than buy a hose reel and some quick connects? Sounds like a handy little tool


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> If my jetter went south today, I'd go buy a new one cash for less then a 1000......what happens if one of these big trailer jetters go south? Ever hear of US Jetters response time, lol.


That's pretty easy...
The other ones will just have to work harder...
Put the operator on as part of a 2 man crew moves things along a little faster...
Or, we could drag the Harben out and put it to work....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh of course because we all work for someone else that has 3 jetters.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Ben, do you use the quick connect couplings for your root ranger nozzles? I would be worried that they could come apart by snagging on an offset if I cut the pressure in the hose while inside the line. I would assume that while under pressure its not budging


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Ben, do you use the quick connect couplings for your root ranger nozzles? I would be worried that they could come apart by snagging on an offset if I cut the pressure in the hose while inside the line. I would assume that while under pressure its not budging


I have seen that done but it makes me nervous. Not to mention your hose would come flying back at you if the nozzle came off while it was under pressure


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Ben, do you use the quick connect couplings for your root ranger nozzles? I would be worried that they could come apart by snagging on an offset if I cut the pressure in the hose while inside the line. I would assume that while under pressure its not budging


I don't however that's what they use in Australia and their quick disconnects are made for that purpose. Jetters Edge is where to buy them. Under pressure it'll never come apart but I don't want to find out. My root ranger iand 1/4" warthog is pretty much the only nozzles I use.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> I don't however that's what they use in Australia and their quick disconnects are made for that purpose. Jetters Edge is where to buy them. Under pressure it'll never come apart but I don't want to find out. My root ranger iand 1/4" warthog is pretty much the only nozzles I use.


All very good to know, Ben. Thank you.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I lost a warthog down the drain using a quick coupling. Can't remember if it was under pressure though.

"If you're reading this you have too much free time"


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy crap man...did you ever get it out?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tried magnets on my camera, the funnel on my cable. After just pushing it closer to the main I let it go. If there was a manhole close enough I would have pushed it into there, flushed a bunch of water and waited for it to come through. Lesson learned.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That blows dude. You literarily flushed a grand down the drain. 

I dropped my iPhone in a septic tank one time if that makes you feel better.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> That blows dude. You literarily flushed a grand down the drain.
> 
> I dropped my iPhone in a septic tank one time if that makes you feel better.


 Did u retrieve the phone? If so, did it sounds shotty afterward?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> That blows dude. You literarily flushed a grand down the drain.
> 
> I dropped my iPhone in a septic tank one time if that makes you feel better.


Root Ranger is only about 350.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I have seen that done but it makes me nervous. Not to mention your hose would come flying back at you if the nozzle came off while it was under pressure


It's the back pressure that creates the pressure. So if the nozzle came off it would almost instantly become a water hose with good pressure. But the time between it came off and almost instantly is dangerous.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> It's the back pressure that creates the pressure. So if the nozzle came off it would almost instantly become a water hose with good pressure. But the time between it came off and almost instantly is dangerous.


I dunno what your running but my trailer and my cart Jetter would thrash you like a whip if u cranked it on with no nozzle. 

And about saying the 1000 dollar nozzle I thought you said you lost a warthog must have misread


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> It's the back pressure that creates the pressure. So if the nozzle came off it would almost instantly become a water hose with good pressure. But the time between it came off and almost instantly is dangerous.





Unclog1776 said:


> I dunno what your running but my trailer and my cart Jetter would thrash you like a whip if u cranked it on with no nozzle.
> 
> And about saying the 1000 dollar nozzle I thought you said you lost a warthog must have misread


You're both right. The nozzle pulls foward and keeps the hose under tension but once the nozzle is gone, so is all the pressure. But now the limited pressure is coming back. I've pushed my 1/4 hose without a nozzle down a 2" pipe about 40' to flush out a kitchen drain before


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> I dunno what your running but my trailer and my cart Jetter would thrash you like a whip if u cranked it on with no nozzle.
> 
> And about saying the 1000 dollar nozzle I thought you said you lost a warthog must have misread


Maybe our definitions of a thrashing whip differ, lol.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I had a warthog come unscrewed in a line, instant pressure as it shot off down the line then very little pressure at all, but it did shoot the nozzle about 5 feet further down the line. Used a camera and k-60 cable with large round bit to snag it and bring it back. You can imagine the look on my face both when it happened and when I got it back lol


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> Maybe our definitions of a thrashing whip differ, lol.


With my trailer jet if I were to lay the hose on the ground with no nozzle and crank up the pressure it would fly around fast enough to seriously hurt someone


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> With my trailer jet if I were to lay the hose on the ground with no nozzle and crank up the pressure it would fly around fast enough to seriously hurt someone


Kinda agree. 
I got 18gpm and with it cranked up its a very good hose. That will flop around, and certainly needs to be held.
How many gpm u pushing? 50?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

35 with no nozzle on. 

Here is our recent success story. This was literally about 20 mins ago


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> 35 with no nozzle on.
> 
> Here is our recent success story. This was literally about 20 mins ago


 what nozzle is that in the picture.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Root rat


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> 35 with no nozzle on.
> 
> Here is our recent success story. This was literally about 20 mins ago
> 
> ...


Very cute. Just kidding people.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That looks like a tree with the bark shaved off! How was that removed?


----------



## bigjohnson23 (Dec 4, 2013)

If ur gonna use a jetter inside make sure the line is unclogged with the cable first but I prefer not to use them unless theres a cleanout on the outside


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> 35 with no nozzle on.
> 
> Here is our recent success story. This was literally about 20 mins ago
> 
> ...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

bigjohnson23 said:


> If ur gonna use a jetter inside make sure the line is unclogged with the cable first but I prefer not to use them unless theres a cleanout on the outside


Who are you to say this without posting introduction??


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> That looks like a tree with the bark shaved off! How was that removed?


Root Ranger man.....I keep telling you it's all you work it. 4 gpm 3500 psi!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's one of my guys. I am way better looking than that and have a way sweeter beard.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like he's holding a big rat with a really long tail.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> That's one of my guys. I am way better looking than that and have a way sweeter beard.


Haha, who tells you your way better looking than that? Your mom? Lol


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> Haha, who tells you your way better looking than that? Your mom? Lol


Of course. Every night before she tucks me in down in her basement....


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Very cute. Just kidding people.


Both very cute


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Both very cute


So what did you use to corral that anaconda?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

It was very easy actually. The house had a gravity drain tile system that drained to a pond. There was a willow tree about 20' from the 6" SDR pipe opening. The roots grew up into the pipe and kept going. We chopped the end off and grabbed it with two pairs of Channel Locks and pulled it out. Took two guys pulling as hard as we could to get it out


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> It was very easy actually. The house had a gravity drain tile system that drained to a pond. There was a willow tree about 20' from the 6" SDR pipe opening. The roots grew up into the pipe and kept going. We chopped the end off and grabbed it with two pairs of Channel Locks and pulled it out. Took two guys pulling as hard as we could to get it out


Haha. I think I remember you posting this or a similar photo a while back. Thay's awesome. Especially when it is so easy.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Both very cute


mother fer.....saw this pic on FB and was hoping you weren't going to see my pic.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> It was very easy actually. The house had a gravity drain tile system that drained to a pond. There was a willow tree about 20' from the 6" SDR pipe opening. The roots grew up into the pipe and kept going. We chopped the end off and grabbed it with two pairs of Channel Locks and pulled it out. Took two guys pulling as hard as we could to get it out


That's epic. 
I think guiness book of world records has a root length from sewer category. I'm serious.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

theplungerman said:


> That's epic.
> I think guiness book of world records has a root length from sewer category. I'm serious.


Nope! Just Checked!

We should contact them...
Maybe get Andersen's root listed....
Is it still around for verification?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

bigjohnson23 said:


> If ur gonna use a jetter inside make sure the line is unclogged with the cable first but I prefer not to use them unless theres a cleanout on the outside


Good idea
What if you got an island sink that you can't pop with sewer machine? 
So customer asked for jetter.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Nope! Just Checked!
> 
> We should contact them...
> Maybe get Andersen's root listed....
> Is it still around for verification?


I could have sworn I saw a news clip and a mention about a record,,, in days gone by. Thanks for checking.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> You're both right. The nozzle pulls foward and keeps the hose under tension but once the nozzle is gone, so is all the pressure. But now the limited pressure is coming back. I've pushed my 1/4 hose without a nozzle down a 2" pipe about 40' to flush out a kitchen drain before


You know, I have done the same with my jetter to push a the heavy scale down a 2" CI drain. It works well with 500psi coming out of the end. 

BTW, here's something you may or may not already know about small engines like the Honda engine for the Spartan cart jetter. I had to take my Spartan jetter in for service and I took it to Ditch Witch being they service small engines. 

They had to clean the butterfly valve on the carburetor and add some oil. Anyhow, when I asked about what to do to help it last and to help keep from crap from building up on the plate, he told me to add about 1 oz. of Marvel Mystery oil each time I fill the tank. He said it helps to keep it running clean and that they use it on all of their equipment's engines. On the bottle itself it actually recommends it for small engines. I never knew.


----------

